

Court on Oracle vs. Google: No patent infringement - hornokplease
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/05/23/court-on-oracle-vs-google-no-patent-infringement/

======
Osiris
So at this point I believe we're still waiting on the judge's ruling about
whether or not APIs are copyrightable so Google's not completely out of the
woods here. But even so, the judge has already indicated that he doesn't
believe Oracle could get much out of even a ruling against Google on the API
issue.

